
Riot Games bought out by Tencent - bjacks
http://www.riotgames.com/articles/20151215/2132/riot-comp-changes-incoming
======
anujanpan
Tencent had already owned 92% of Riot Games, this was just for the remaining
8%.

~~~
huac
Interestingly, it means there's no more Riot stock. So for employees, share
based performance incentives now can only be paid in cash.

It sounds like a net benefit to employees - they get a liquidity event and
their future bonuses/compensation are more predictable (esp since Riot was
never going to IPO).

~~~
dogma1138
That's not how stocks work there are different types/classes of stock and
different types of options. They can still give employees non voting stock and
issue ESO's. It's quite rare to issue full equity with voting rights to
employees. ESO's generally have quite strict vesting and are non-transferable
so this is pretty much a company wide ETO incentive bonus.

~~~
huac
"This allows us to move away from a Riot equity program towards a cash based
incentive program that allows Rioters to share in Riot's success."

sounds like you're describing what they had in place before, but now they will
only do cash. i don't know what 'ETO' is either

------
ahstilde
It's unfortunate that Riot is now owned by a non US firm.

~~~
dogma1138
Tencent also owns a big steak in ActivisionBilzzard, Epic and many other US
game companies.

